# Oil spots on the D600 sensor anyone ?



## brendagallant1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Took some pics last night and sure enough it looks like specs of oil on the sensor (


----------



## TonysTouch (Oct 10, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised, it has the same shutter mechanism as the D7000.


----------



## brendagallant1 (Oct 10, 2012)

TonysTouch said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be surprised, it has the same shutter mechanism as the D7000.



Grrrrr.  Madening.  Will check fr the shop i got it fr        Tmw.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 10, 2012)

Is there even oil in the camera? I thought Nikon went with a solid grease instead some years ago.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 10, 2012)

Are you SURE these spots are "oil spots", Brenda, and not just regular dust spots???


----------



## unpopular (Oct 10, 2012)

I could add it to my collection of oily gear, if you like.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 10, 2012)

TonysTouch said:


> I wouldn't be surprised, it has the same shutter mechanism as the D7000.



My D7000 had the same prob and spent months in the shop before Nikon got of of it (back-order parts)


----------



## brendagallant1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> Are you SURE these spots are "oil spots", Brenda, and not just regular dust spots???



Well it looks like oil. Dark spots with a lighter edge    But good news great service where i got the camera. They will exchange it.   He said dust would not be acceptable either so im happy coz i love the D600


----------



## einhander17 (Oct 10, 2012)

Well, i had the same problem with my d7000 last year...nikon after 2 visits changed the shutter system and the sensor...problem solved...but now I got the nikon D600 and just starting i got oil spots in my pictures right away...then I exchanged the camera for a new one...guess what...same problem with the difference that this time is a combination of oil spots and dirt...i can take care about dirt, but  oil spots going and back after clean sensor,,..so i decided to deal with Nikon in El Segundo California,,at this point return the camera to get another one with the same issues is basically luck...and I don't feel lucky this time...so will see...is important to let you know that the problem is real and its happening....some people says that is just dust but,  is not always like that, you can deal with dust, that is normal...but oil spots from the shutter system is another history,,believe me i know the what is dist and what is oil spots....until now only i can say that it will not a surprise if Nikon put the defective shutter system of the D7000 in the 2100 dollars camera now...just to save costs...what a shame....I shoot around ~15000 to 20000 shot every year and the problem with nikon cameras is something that is make feel very upset..is like the are assembling the cameras while they are eating lunch or playing ball...quality control is just a joke for Nikon....


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 10, 2012)

brendagallant1 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## brendagallant1 (Oct 10, 2012)

einhander17 said:
			
		

> Well, i had the same problem with my d7000 last year...nikon after 2 visits changed the shutter system and the sensor...problem solved...but now I got the nikon D600 and just starting i got oil spots in my pictures right away...then I exchanged the camera for a new one...guess what...same problem with the difference that this time is a combination of oil spots and dirt...i can take care about dirt, but  oil spots going and back after clean sensor,,..so i decided to deal with Nikon in El Segundo California,,at this point return the camera to get another one with the same issues is basically luck...and I don't feel lucky this time...so will see...is important to let you know that the problem is real and its happening....some people says that is just dust but,  is not always like that, you can deal with dust, that is normal...but oil spots from the shutter system is another history,,believe me i know the what is dist and what is oil spots....until now only i can say that it will not a surprise if Nikon put the defective shutter system of the D7000 in the 2100 dollars camera now...just to save costs...what a shame....I shoot around ~15000 to 20000 shot every year and the problem with nikon cameras is something that is make feel very upset..is like the are assembling the cameras while they are eating lunch or playing ball...quality control is just a joke for Nikon....



I understand your frustration very well !    Im not sure how to deal with this.  I just want a working camera.  And dont want to deal with spots of any kind on my sensor that i didnt put there in the first place.   A maddening situation ! 2k is a big deal for me     It s hard enough taking the perfect shot without the camera scraping the pic for you.    I will discuss this with them before i accept a replacement.    The D600 is such a good camera minus this !


----------



## einhander17 (Oct 19, 2012)

brendagallant1 said:


> einhander17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes..i totally agree with you..well they cleaned the sensor and checked, they shipped the camera to me and will arrive tomorrow..i did warning them about this issue and i don't want to play the game of going and back.....i have a Sony a77, D90, D7000 and never got oil spots or bries in the sensor (except for the case of d7000 last year)..not even once..after they solved the problem last year with my d7000...everytning is fine...now i expect that Nikon made right not only for me...for all the people that make the effort to spend 2100 dollars an a camera that works properly, without malfunctions....is too much to ask?


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 19, 2012)

Not starting a war, but this is why I like Canon. In my hands their DSLR's seem more built to last IMHO


----------



## gsgary (Oct 19, 2012)

brendagallant1 said:
			
		

> I understand your frustration very well !    Im not sure how to deal with this.  I just want a working camera.  And dont want to deal with spots of any kind on my sensor that i didnt put there in the first place.   A maddening situation ! 2k is a big deal for me     It s hard enough taking the perfect shot without the camera scraping the pic for you.    I will discuss this with them before i accept a replacement.    The D600 is such a good camera minus this !



You better give up on digital if you dont want to be cleaning your sensor every photographer should be able to clean their camera


----------



## gsgary (Oct 19, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:
			
		

> Not starting a war, but this is why I like Canon. In my hands their DSLR's seem more built to last IMHO



Im a Canon shooter but this has nothing to do with build quality just too much lube


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 19, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> Im a Canon shooter but this has nothing to do with build quality just too much lube



Dirty camera


----------



## gsgary (Oct 19, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:
			
		

> Dirty camera



Nikon must use personal lube


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 19, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> Nikon must use personal lube



Yea, no joking. Stuck at a shop fixing things all day doesn't sound that exciting. Sure they're always looking for ways to brighten their mood


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 19, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> You better give up on digital if you dont want to be cleaning your sensor every photographer should be able to clean their camera



I am lazy. I pay a guy $65 annually to clean my sensor... Or sooner if it needs it.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 19, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:
			
		

> I am lazy. I pay a guy $65 annually to clean my sensor... Or sooner if it needs it.



you must be mad, i clean mine every month costs me next to nothing, but i have fallen out with digital looks like plastic compared to film


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 19, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> you must be mad, i clean mine every month costs me next to nothing, but i have fallen out with digital looks like plastic compared to film



Nah, not mad... maybe crazy, but definitely not mad.


----------



## einhander17 (Oct 19, 2012)

Well I got the camera today and made dozens of shots with 3 different lens...i magnified 50-100%...everything looks fine....so will see..but i don't thing will be an issue..my concern was about the shutter system..clean the sensor camera is not a problem..but doing an because a defective shutter system is another story...thanks


----------



## einhander17 (Oct 19, 2012)

some people here gave some opinions than rather to be objetive are just "crap"...first at all...digital cameras get dirt, or dust with time and use...but not brand new out of the box..i have 3 more digital cameras...and one of them...my d90 has almost 4 years and i did shoot with that camera about 35,000 shots...I have none bries, none dust....probable is a miracle...will see...after they repaired my d7000 last year i have 0 issues with dust, oil, or whatever...will see ...I have a Sony a77...until now..0 issues...why a d600 should have oil spots?...no way...that' is not normal.....and that't is the probem that some people here do not understand...i have kits to clean sensor..but...not because the shutter system leaks oil i have to used in a camera brand new with no use yet....for canon users...surprise..that happen on specific models of Canon too...so is not something isolated...the point here is that manufacturers must pay attention to quality control...things like that happening because they are arming the cameras on places where technichians get minimum salary...so consumers like us are paying the price....welcome to the jungle...


----------



## einhander17 (Oct 20, 2012)

Clean a sensor is not the problem...clean oil spots from the shutter system is another story....ignorant...


----------



## brendagallant1 (Oct 21, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> You better give up on digital if you dont want to be cleaning your sensor every photographer should be able to clean their camera



I have no problems cleaning the sensor but dont want to clean oil on the first week !   They exchanged the camera for me and my new  D600 is crystal Clear !  Great service !


----------



## Derrel (Oct 23, 2012)

October, 2012 article from Lensrentals.com detailing a strange tendency for Nikon D600 bodies to accumulate dust on one specific area of the sensor, and for D600 bodies to be inordinately prone to dust accumulation--after EVERY rental use, all 20 of their D600 bodies needed to be cleaned!

LensRentals.com - D600 Sensor Dust Issues


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 23, 2012)

Derrel said:


> October, 2012 article from Lensrentals.com detailing a strange tendency for Nikon D600 bodies to accumulate dust on one specific area of the sensor, and for D600 bodies to be inordinately prone to dust accumulation--*after EVERY rental use, all 20 of their D600 bodies needed to be cleaned*!
> 
> LensRentals.com - D600 Sensor Dust Issues


----------



## Derrel (Oct 23, 2012)

"Never buy version 1.0 of anything." - Smart O. L'dguy, Esq.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 23, 2012)

The D800 hasn't provided me that prob "yet"


----------



## Dao (Oct 23, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> The D800 hasn't provided me that prob "yet"



Be patient!!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 23, 2012)

I am


----------



## Struxure (Oct 27, 2012)

Reported in Dpreview see http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/thread/3290303


----------



## Struxure (Oct 28, 2012)

This could be the root cause of the dusts as mentioned in Dpreview. 
I have taken the close up of my D600 and it shows scratch marks on the shutter frame


----------



## csh (Nov 14, 2012)

Have had the same problem with oil spots on the sensor of my D7000. I called Nikon support and the basically said since there has not been a formal recall regarding this issue (like that of the D600), the problem is mine since the camera is out of warranty. 
*Nikon has evolved into a company that has turned its back on its loyal customers. This story is all too common, what a shame!*


----------



## kosteger (Feb 7, 2013)

brendagallant1 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You will likely have the same problem again. The D600 doesn't stop producing oil spots until around 3000 shots. If you just go get it cleaned after then it should go back to normal!  I had the same problem with my D600 but so far so good after I got it cleaned! most likely the place you got it from will clean it for free.


----------

